# Tripod repair kits? HELP.



## DIRT (Mar 16, 2005)

hello,  i have an old velbon tripod and another tripod, both are heavy nice tripods and i like em. the problem is the legs are the extend and twist tight type and they are worn out and wont tighten.  does anyone know if there are any repair kits out there or how i may fix it myself.  thank you.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 16, 2005)

You probably need to look up the manufacturer's or distributor's website to see if a repair/refurbish kit or parts are available.  If you can't find the info there try emailing their customer service.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 16, 2005)

My condolences.

This is the reason I got 300$ gitzo legs and 100$ head.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 17, 2005)

You have to take them to pieces to see what is wrong. There are several different  ways of locking the legs - some are repairable and some are not.
If you have expensive tripods the manufacturer will sometimes 'refurbish' them but they charge you almost as much as buying new. Other manufacturers don't even do spares.
Tubular legs are generally friction lock. Twisting them compresses one tube against the other in some way. When they no longer lock it means that something is worn out - usually a plastic or rubber ring that provides the pressure. You can usually find a substitute that works (canibalising a broken or cheap tripod of similar design is the best way).
If the part that has worn out is integral to the tubes then you may be able to cobble a repair - maybe not. You might just have to bite the bullet....

I've never known a Gitzo to wear out.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I've never known a Gitzo to wear out.


I'm not sure if it's related to me at all...

Just wanted to clarify that the gitzo legs I use did not wear out, and are going strong. I've also never known a Gitzo to wear out.

Cheers


----------

